# Nyberg Westerberg Info Needed



## HHSHermit (Mar 27, 2022)

I recently purchased a used 6 x 18 surface grinder (Nyberg Westerberg PLS-10.  I would really like to contact anyone who has a similar machine or knows where I might find technical documentation for it.  One of the hydraulic functions is not working and I'm running out of ideas of how to track down the problem.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 27, 2022)

I see the machine was made is Sweden.  I could not find any info for Canada or USA distributors,    https://www.machinio.com/listings/66236389-nyberg-westerberg-rsm-6-nn-in-varnamo-sweden  and file:///C:/Users/richa/Downloads/NYBERG%20&%20WESTERBERG%20AB%20SWEDEN%20SURFACE%20GRINDER.pdf

You should email these people and se if they can help you get a manual or the information of who makes them.


----------



## HHSHermit (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestion Richard.  I've determined that Nyberg and Westerberg work for another company now so I assume their manufacturing company is out of business.  I'll see if anyone can point me to a document source.


----------

